# Varroa



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

I good photo of drone brood, with varroa.

http://i301.photobucket.com/albums/nn41/KQ6AR/IMG_2653varroa.jpg


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

Why don't you also post it on the small cell survival thread. Please.

Danny


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Danny,
Feel free to post a link to it, on the thread you want.


----------



## thelorax (Apr 20, 2009)

Wow, thanks, kinda scary


----------



## Terry Small Jr (Aug 31, 2008)

Wow...kinda scary

We've been feeding pollen substitute this week. I've been looking for varroa as we open the colonies and busting open drone cells that have been drawn between the upper & lower frames. Taktic works. I have not seen a single mite.


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

The picture came from another beekeepers yard. He was demonstrating Varroa to us. After that we did an alcohol roll. 
Believe it or not that hive only had a 6% infestation on the worker bees in the brood area.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> Believe it or not that hive only had a 6% infestation on the worker bees in the brood area.


KQ6AR I believe it. 

Most of the studies which I have read done overseas shows that infection rates run around 80% on drones, and little or no infection on workers. That is why I am somewhat leary about some of the USA tests done comparing small cells to large cells, but which as far as I could tell there was no differentiation from the mites that would have been dropped from drones as opposed to workers. Those who have converted to small cells seem to have no mite problems, or if they have, I haven't read about them. I certainly don't believe the small cell (and natural cell) converts have anything to lie about.

One of the problems that I might have with extremely hygienic traits (on large cells) is that a large number of the workers may be destroyed needlessly. I have read that extremely hygienic behavior will reduce worker population, thereby obviously affecting honey production. I personally think (although no personal evidence) that the small cell will solve the varroa destructor problem, but as recent posts have shown their is also problems with foulboord, chalkbrood, nosemea and a variety of other problems that breeding may also help with.

Danny


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Hi Danny,
I read you're post earlier this week on the testing methods of the small cell experiment. Its the first time I've heard anyone bring up you're point of view, & I think it has merit. 
I don't know that I agree with the hygienic statement, Because they should only be removing larva that has a problem. Of course its probably possible to produce overly hygienic bees. Like hypochondriacs.


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> Hi Danny,
> I don't know that I agree with the hygienic statement, Because they should only be removing larva that has a problem. Of course its probably possible to produce overly hygienic bees. Like hypochondriacs.


KQ6AR
I have gone back to attempt to verify this statement from where I thought that I read it, but I have not been able to. I was thinking that this came from a reference at the Glen Apiaries (GA), which referenced a ARS (agriculture research system) article. I was thinking that GA was supporting using their breeder queens mated to your drone which would produce a good mix. I am probably mistaken concerning this. Since my accident and the brain damage suffered as a result I often get confused and it takes my mind a while to work out this confusion. This is often frustrating but I try to deal with it. Its like having a thought right there but you can't really recall something you know, but this is numerous thoughts that your mind is attempting to assimilate and you simply can't work out all that you have put there and assemble it in a logical fashion. 

I am glad you pointed out this discrepency in my logic, as I (my mind) was confusing this thought with reduced brood production caused by line breeding. After going back and reading part of GA's material this is as close as I could get. 

One thing I want to make plain, is that the researchers, Spivak and others, clearly state tha hygienic behavior does not affect honey production. After further consideration this is now the conclusion my mind is reaching. Thanks for bringing my compass back on point.

Danny


----------



## DRUR (May 24, 2009)

KQ6AR said:


> Hi Danny,
> I read you're post earlier this week on the testing methods of the small cell experiment. Its the first time I've heard anyone bring up you're point of view, & I think it has merit.
> I don't know that I agree with the hygienic statement, Because they should only be removing larva that has a problem. Of course its probably possible to produce overly hygienic bees. Like hypochondriacs.


KQ6AR I finally found where I read this statement. It is called "hyper-hygienic" and here is the statement from glen-apiaries.com under the section "What is VSH" as follows:

"Workers from pure VSH/SMR queens have a hyper-hygienic behavior where their workers remove more brood than is necessary or desirable. This will show up as a deterioration of the breeder's brood pattern after about six weeks."

Danny


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Thanks Danny,
I guess you can have too much of a good thing.


----------

